# Shoshone National Forest Closure



## gsbswf (Apr 5, 2009)

Howdy Folks,

Today is the last day to comment on the Shoshone National Forest temporary pack goat closure. I had some reservations about commenting because there is nothing substantive to comment on. In my personal discussion with Joe Harper, the biologist handling the details, I discovered that I am correct, and that the important comment period will occur when they release their draft Environmental Impact Statement in which Joe will have reviewed all of the information available, come to a conclusion, and will provide all of the information used to reach that conclusion. That will be our opportunity to determine what we disagree with and identify any places we believe the supporting information is lacking. That is set to occur this summer and then we will have 90 days to comment.

At this time, I urge you to e-mail Shoshone explaining that you are a goat packer and that you have concerns about this closure and that you would like to reserve you comments for the draft plan and the draft environmental impact statement. That will show that there are folks paying attention now, and that we will be critically reviewing the plan and the EIS when they are released. Everyone can comment, and you don't need to know all of the details right now, we just need to let them know we are watching.

I am not officially affiliated with NAPgA but I have been assisting with this from the start and since the NAPgA is the only organization out there working very hard to protect our interests, this seemed like the proper location for this post.

Here is a link to the forest plan revision documents page:
http://www.fs.fed.us/nepa/project_content.php?project=6719

Here is a link to the Forest Supervisor's letter explaining the process and providing information on how to send comments:
http://a123.g.akamai.net/7/123/1155...mai.com/11558/www/nepa/7263_FSPLT2_071871.pdf


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you have the email address where these comments should be sent?


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Can you please edit your post so it's not so wide? It's going under the ads on the right-hand side so I can't read it all. I think it's your long link that's doing it. It's not wrapping around for some reason.


----------



## gsbswf (Apr 5, 2009)

My apologies, I posted this and then I started working on my comments to try and get them in. The comment period is over, but as we learn more before the next public comment period, I will do my best to keep everyone informed on the aspects that I am responsible for, and I am sure Charlie J. will be doing the same for all of the stuff that he is dealing with as Land Use Chair. 

The e-mail was in that second link with the basic information about the plan. I was thinking folks should at least read that before they commented, so I didn't post the e-mail by itself. 

On my computer, the text is wrapping to adjust when I shrink the browsing window, so it may be something with your own computers settings. Or maybe Rex fixed it.

The Forest Service is planning to release the draft plan and the draft environmental impact statement sometime this summer. Depending on the issues that come up, it could push even later. We will then have 90 days to review and comment. 

This really comes down to being a wildlife management issue for them, more than a recreation issue. I suspect there will be a ton of literature cited to support their measures against the use of pack goats. It will all be related to wildlife biology and veterinary science. I am a wildlife biologist so it is my job to critically read and comprehend the type of literature involved, so that is my primary assistance to this effort. I would urge anyone with the same knowledge and experience to get involved now, so we can get up to speed before they release the draft plan and EIS

I also know we have discussed in the past the work that went on in Washington and some of the stewardship programs. Folks with experience in that would also be really helpful with developing the NAPgA comments and with providing info for all of us to develop our personal comments.

It sounds very dramatic, but I know others are watching and waiting to see what happens here. If they close with no significant fuss, others will follow. It is much easier to close than it is to manage use, and it is much easier to close after someone else has set the precedent. They may successfully ban the use of pack goats here, but if we make it difficult and we insist on impeccable justification for every last detail, others will see that it isn't just a matter of shutting out a small group with no real trouble. The states that seem to have the most pack goat users are also the ones that have the biggest big horn sheep concerns.

Now I am on a soap box so I will stop.


----------

